# First time Tri Tip too!



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

I know Gary just posted this topic a couple days ago, but I bought some Tri Tip and had to try it.
I rubbed it with a little Wolfe Rub, and added fresh cracked pepper and smoked kosher salt.
Seared it and grilled till about 139ish.
Rested it in foil for 20 minutes while I pan fried the homemade pierogies in some evoo & butter, pepper,seasoned salt, and some vidalia onion slices.
I bought the meat at a grocery store( can't afford the butcher right now).
But it was awesome, lots of flavor!

http://img136.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 2302y.smil


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2006)

Looks good Puff. =P~  =D>  Man I could go for some red meat now!!!!


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2006)

Looks good Puff-daddy. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2006)

Man that looked good Puffy!!  =D>


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Dang!  Puff really can cook!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2006)

Nice job Puff! No need to get that from the butcher if the supermarket has them! Did you load the freezer while they were on sale?


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Puff! No need to get that from the butcher if the supermarket has them! Did you load the freezer while they were on sale?


I'm going back tomorrow :grin: 
Buy 1 get 1 free :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send me the free one! You won't even notice it missing!


----------



## Griff (May 10, 2006)

Hey Puff, that looks really good.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks mighty fine there Puff.  =D>  =P~  =D>  =P~  Tri Tip is a huge hit in my house also. Just made the last one i had in the freezer last week.  :-(


I'm gettin' 'em buy 1 get 1 free  
I'll strike ya' a deal 


Guy's that really is some good stuff!
Thanks for all the info on how to cook it :!: 


Alla Bruce :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 10, 2006)

Man that looks good.  I am cooking mine tomorrow.


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Man that looks good.  I am cooking mine tomorrow.


You won't be disappointed Bill :!: 
Good stuff =P~


----------



## Bruce B (May 10, 2006)

Looked good Puff, hope you enjoyed that!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2006)

Look's great. What kind of pierogies?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2006)

NICE!
 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =D>


----------



## Gary in VA (May 11, 2006)

Looks good puff... I wish i had done mine over coals instead of the gasser but it was rainin that day.

I am now a tri-tip fan.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> where are you guys getting your tri-tips?  they still don't carry them at my grocery store and all i get is a blank stare when i ask the guy in the meat department for them.



Brian try Wilsons in Catlett 540-788-4615.  Or Costco has them as well.  I think Bill TGG got them at the Sams in Charlottesville too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2dryvsrz]where are you guys getting your tri-tips?  they still don't carry them at my grocery store and all i get is a blank stare when i ask the guy in the meat department for them.


Here in PA i get mine at Trader Joe's.  [/quote:2dryvsrz]

We ain't in PA, Harley boy!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":1x80nwbx][quote="brian j":1x80nwbx]where are you guys getting your tri-tips?  they still don't carry them at my grocery store and all i get is a blank stare when i ask the guy in the meat department for them.


Here in PA i get mine at Trader Joe's.  [/quote:1x80nwbx]

We ain't in PA, Harley boy![/quote:1x80nwbx]
He ain't a Harley boy yet. Trailer boy maybe... 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1cxntkms][quote="Bryan S":1cxntkms][quote="brian j":1cxntkms]where are you guys getting your tri-tips?  they still don't carry them at my grocery store and all i get is a blank stare when i ask the guy in the meat department for them.


Here in PA i get mine at Trader Joe's.  [/quote:1cxntkms]

We ain't in PA, Harley boy![/quote:1cxntkms]
He ain't a Harley boy yet. Trailer boy maybe... 8-[[/quote:1cxntkms]

You mean that boy ain't got that bike yet?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":l09wae3c][quote="Larry Wolfe":l09wae3c][quote="Bryan S":l09wae3c][quote="brian j":l09wae3c]where are you guys getting your tri-tips?  they still don't carry them at my grocery store and all i get is a blank stare when i ask the guy in the meat department for them.


Here in PA i get mine at Trader Joe's.  [/quote:l09wae3c]

We ain't in PA, Harley boy![/quote:l09wae3c]
He ain't a Harley boy yet. Trailer boy maybe... 8-[[/quote:l09wae3c]

You mean that boy ain't got that bike yet?[/quote:l09wae3c]
Nope ~ This weekend.  You missed that thread?  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":36q20vz6][quote="Bryan S":36q20vz6][quote="brian j":36q20vz6]where are you guys getting your tri-tips?  they still don't carry them at my grocery store and all i get is a blank stare when i ask the guy in the meat department for them.


Here in PA i get mine at Trader Joe's.  [/quote:36q20vz6]

We ain't in PA, Harley boy![/quote:36q20vz6]
He ain't a Harley boy yet. Trailer boy maybe... 8-[[/quote:36q20vz6]

 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (May 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Look's great. What kind of pierogies?


 The only kind I had left in the freezer were "Farmer's cheese".
I make potato& cheese, and Kraut ones too :!: 
The farmer cheese are cottage cheese & sugar


----------



## Finney (May 11, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3809a4ri]
> 
> We ain't in PA, Harley boy!


 Really Red,    See you can learn new things here. *http://www.traderjoes.com/locations/search/VIRGINIA.asp* [/quote:3809a4ri]
Wow... If I still lived in VA, I would have one pretty close to home.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3o66iqgk]
> 
> We ain't in PA, Harley boy!


 Really Red,    See you can learn new things here. http://www.traderjoes.com/locations/search/VIRGINIA.asp[/quote:3o66iqgk]

"FA" I was joshing with you, we get our coffee for work from TJ's.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 12, 2006)

Puff. Yer tri tip came out looking good. 2 fer is a great deal. Load up! It is like looking for buried treaure around here. I have only found one grocer that carries it close, Publix. Not the one close to my house, but across town. I don't care though cuz it is THAT good :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff. Yer tri tip came out looking good. 2 fer is a great deal. Load up! It is like looking for buried treaure around here. I have only found one grocer that carries it close, Publix. Not the one close to my house, but across town. I don't care though cuz it is THAT good :!:


I'll tell you I was shocked to see it advertised in a supermarket chain  
I don't like buying meat from the grocery store. (well sometimes)
But it was damn good  
The meat had good marbleing, it was tender, and very flavorful, I wish I could send you some but......... ummm.... it's gone :!: 
I see what all the rage was about as far as this chunk of meat goes =P~


----------

